# Stecknadel und "alte" schrift



## Grunge (6. September 2006)

Hi,

folgendes Problem:

ich habe einen alten notizzettel gemacht. der soll quasi mit einer stecknadel festgepinnt sein, ich hab aber keine ahnung, wie ich eine solche stecknadel kreiiere.

Ich habe einen HANDschrift-Font geladen, und mit diesem will ich auf dem Zettel "schreiben" die Schrift soll auch ein wenig ausgeblasst nd alt aussehen (wie Kugelschreiber-Schrift nach längerer Zeit)

Hat jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2006)

Hai,

für Stecknadel hätte ich da zwei Tut, Tuts.
Eine Alternative wäre bei Google diese Flip Chart Stecker zu "klauen". (Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß kein copyright darauf ist.

Wenn du die Schrift hast sollte es doch kein Problem sein auf einer neuen Ebene mit geringer Deckkraft und etwas grauer Farbe, das gewünschte Verblassen hinzu bekommen.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Grunge (7. September 2006)

Hey ! 

Danke erstmal ich habe nun ein fertigen Zettel. Wie ihr seht sollen dort später die "News" unserer Band-Page draf stehen. Ich finde der Zettel ist super gelungen ! !

Nun habe ich noch eine Frage:
Erstens. Wie kann ich alle Ebenen kopieren und in ein neues Datei einfügen ? Das klappt bei mir nicht. Bis her hab ich immer STRG+Klick auf die ebene und dann STRG+C und dann STRG+V, aber ich möchte allees auf diese Art und Weise kopieren, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis...

Desweiteren: ihr seht ja nun den Zettel, das soll mein News-Abschnitt werden. Ich möcht nun um diesen Zettel meine Website aufbauen, mir fehlen aber die ganzen Ideen, hat jemand Vorschläge ? es soll diese Blut, wie auf dem Zettel mt eingebaut werden, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich an die Sache ran gehen soll-was in den Header sll, bzw wie er erst einmal aussehen soll...

Würdem ich übe reine schnelle Antwort und positives Feedback meines Zettels sehr freuen

=)

Grunge


----------

